# September



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's first parliamentary election since the fall of president Hosni Mubarak will be held in September, and the country will lift emergency laws before the vote, a top military officer said. Egypt’s military rulers have said that they will very shortly issue a declaration indicating how authority will be exercised while Egypt’s Parliament and president are elected.

http://www.zawya.com/story.cfm/sidDS29032011_dsart84/Egypt's new Constitution: an update


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Egypt's first parliamentary election since the fall of president Hosni Mubarak will be held in September, and the country will lift emergency laws before the vote, a top military officer said. Egypt’s military rulers have said that they will very shortly issue a declaration indicating how authority will be exercised while Egypt’s Parliament and president are elected.
> 
> Egypt's new Constitution: an update - Zawya


Constitutional declaration was issued today, they also said Presidential elections by November "within a month or two of the parliamentary ones.

Armed Forces announces Egypt's interim Constitution - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

Does anyone know if a date has been set for the September poll?


----------

